# Second Annual Wild Rumpus!



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

Greetings shredder chick,

As the snow melts and the rivers begin to flow, it is time to celebrate the completion of another beautiful ski season and usher in the river season with gusto. What better way to honor the snow gods and send good juju to the river trolls than to gather together with outdoorsy babes for a day of outdoor adventure?! Join us for the Wild Rumpus (2nd annual), a ladies backcountry ski, bike, and river event in Poudre Canyon! We are expecting quite the crowd this year and it will also be an officially sponsored SheJumps event! 

WHO: Gals who have fun outside! No need for extensive outdoor experience. This is a goofy gathering, not a hardcore race. You can do just one event or go for the whole thing. Dudes are encouraged to come support their lady friends by driving sag-wagon or participating in the riverside potluck party after the event.

WHAT: The Wild Rumpus, a skiing, biking, and boating party to celebrate chicks who charge in the outdoors

WHEN: Saturday, May 2nd 2015

WHERE: Meet at Picnic Rock at 7am. From there, we drive to the top of Cameron Pass where we strap on some skis/splitboards/showshoes&sleds and play in the snow at Montgomery Bowl. Next, we hop on our bikes and cruise down to Bridges put in for some kayaking/duckying/rafting/canoeing. To finish off a splendid day of adventure, a party at Picnic Rock!

WEAR: Some basic gear is necessary, but wacky costumes are heavily encouraged.

WHY: Celebrating the outdoors, our friends, and ourselves seems like the best way to spend the day! 

Please RSVP via email, phone or Facebook. We will send more info to those who are interested.

May your tits stay deep,
Kate and Courtney

Kate’s number: 970-219-3798
Courtney’s number: 970-443-8588


----------

